# Roasting comp?



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Right, been thinking we should have a little roasting comp between all us home roasters, not sure how it would work but maybe along the lines of we all buy the same green beans from someone, we then get to roast them how we like and pass on to a few members to taste and give points on different brew methods....

Anyone up for it?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Bugsy being the taster!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can a rabbit taste coffee?


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Can't see this working.

I roast to my own taste and colour... Not for anyone else. Might be a postage nightmare?

I'd be more open to someone local who is an expert giving me some hands on help to improve my hottop skills.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd give it a go, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Steve7 said:


> Can't see this working.
> 
> I roast to my own taste and colour... Not for anyone else. Might be a postage nightmare?
> 
> I'd be more open to someone local who is an expert giving me some hands on help to improve my hottop skills.


Yeah i guess, but we have a while range of different members with varying tastes so could select who tastes what, maybe!

Postage is cheap, 250g to uk is about £3.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I'd love to try some home roasted!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Where abouts in South Wales are you?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Business in Newport, live near usk/ monmouth


----------

